# Multi auf Mefo



## Pattex (29. Januar 2006)

Kann man ne Multirolle zum Meerforellenfischen benutzen und lohnt es sich.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass gerade für sowas Baitcastmultis gut sind. Das sind ja eigentlich Weitwurfmultis. Von normalen Multis würde ich abraten, wenn man noch keinerlei Erfahrung beim Werfen gemacht hat, denn gerne überschlägt sich der Spulenkern mal und dann hast Du FUN!


----------



## Pattex (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Mit normalen Multis hab ich auch schon geworfen naja der Spulenkern hat sich überschlagen.
Und dann Tüttel.
Aber ich glaub ich bleib lieber bei meiner Stationär.


----------



## havkat (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Moin!

Habe vor laaaanger Zeit mal ´ne kleine ABU UltraMag gefischt.

Kann man machen.
Bin allerdings wieder auf Stationär umgestiegen.

An flach auslaufenden und stark bewachsenen Stränden kurbelste dir ´nen Wolf um Hänger im Flachwasser zu verweiden.
Bei Seiten u. Gegenwind war das Werfen teilweise recht problematisch, besonders bei kleineren/leichteren Wobblern, die den Wind besser "fangen".

Bei Dunkelheit kann ich, ums Verrecken, nicht mehr sauber mit ´ner Multi werfen. 
Irgendwie is datt feeling und der korrekte Wurfablauf flöten gegangen, wenn´s finster wurde.  |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Mefotom (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo Patrick,

klar man ne Multi zum Mefoangeln benutzen.
Ich benutze ne ABU 4600 C3, und die funzt einwandfrei.
Die neueren Multi´s gibt es auch mit ner Übersetzung von 6:1, und das dürfte reichen auf Mefo´s.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## jole (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

ich würd sagen 

das es mit der multi einfach ne übungs- und umganssache ist 

sie daf nich zu schwer sein und du must dein tackel kennen dann kanst du sogar mit geschlossensn augen werfen  und nicht nur wenns dunkel wird 

ich selber fische mit abu mörrum 1601 sx 
ist für mich nen traum rolle fische garnich mehr mit stations rolle nur noch mit multi 

das mit dem vertüddeln #q du musst das fliehgewicht so einstellen wenn  der köder auf wasser aufschlägt das sich die rolle nicht mehr weiter dreht 

es ist aber wirklich nen übungsache mit multi zu schmeisen wenn manns aber dann drauf hat will man nich mehr anders 

cao jole


----------



## Pattex (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Jo das hört sich doch ganz gut an ich glaube ich werde das mal versuchen mit ner Multi zu werfen.
Und dann entscheiden wat nu besser ist.


----------



## franc555 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hi,

also ich fische sowohl mit der Stationärrolle als auch mit der Multi. Es ist zunächst natürlich leichter mit der Stationär umzugehen, allerdings hat die Multi auch ihre Reize.
Ich entscheide da nach Lust und Laune, besonders wenn man nicht so weit werfen muss, zum Beispiel die erste Badewanne abfischt, ist die Multi gut einsetzbar.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mepps (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das hört sich doch ganz gut an ich glaube ich werde das mal versuchen mit ner Multi zu werfen.
> Und dann entscheiden wat nu besser ist.


 
nene erst ne stella und jetzt ne shimano calais???#d #d #d 

junge das grenzt bald an wahnsinn:q :q


----------



## Broder (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hi Patex,
Multi würde ich mir auchnicht mehr kaufen eine reicht mir  



			
				jole schrieb:
			
		

> i
> das mit dem vertüddeln #q du musst das fliehgewicht so einstellen wenn  der köder auf wasser aufschlägt das sich die rolle nicht mehr weiter dreht



Das allerdings geht zulasten der Wurfweite, ich würde das Nachtangeln auchnicht mit meiner Multi betreiben wollen auchnicht mit kleinen Wobblern/Blinkern.

Ich hab die Multi weil sie so robust ist, gibt keine Rolle die so stabil ist wie ne Multi.


----------



## Tüdel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Multi ghet eigentlich tadellos, wenn man das mit dem Werfen erst mal im Griff hat. Bei Wind wird einem auch nicht so viel Schnur von der Rolle gefetzt.
Allerdings hab' ich noch nicht begriffen, wie man mit einer Multi weiter Werfen soll als mit einer Stationären - dat klappt bei mir irgendwie nich'.
Bevor jetzt alle schreiben, ich soll die Wurfbremse weiter öffnen: Geht nicht mehr und die Rolle die ich i.d.R. werfe taucht auch was (ABU BTC 3600 Tournament).
Im Ergebnis fische ich jetzt für große Wurfweiten eine stationäre und wenn's nicht so weit gehen muß die Multi und dann hab' ich natürlich immer noch 'ne Fliegenrute im Gepäck und noch ein Ensemble als Back up und und und ...

So viel Gerümpel mit an den Strand schleppen - dat is' doch Mist oder? |kopfkrat :q 

SL Tüdel


----------



## Torsk (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Moin! 

Siehe Posting Havkat. Leichte Köder mit verhälnismäßig großer Oberfläche bei Wind - forget it !!! Die (für mich als Binnenländler) typischen Mefoblinker ala Hansen Flash eignen sich aber sehr gut zum erlernen des Werfens mit der  Multi. Axo, das man mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen an der Fliehkraftbremse Perrücken beim Aufschlag des Köders verhindern kann, halte ich fürn Gerücht, selbige ist ja wohl eher für die Abteilung Abwurf von Bedeutung, und überhaupt,watt will man da auf die Schnelle einstellen...


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hatte lange Jahre die ABU Ambassadeur 5501 Linkshand an der Küste benutzt, gerade bei stark auflandigem Wind - hatte den Vorteil, dass der Schnurbauch durch Wind erheblich geringer ausfiel.

Das eine Argument gegen die kleine Multi hatte Havkat schon erwähnt (winzige Kurbel, erhöhter Nuddelfaktor) - das andere, warum ich wieder auf Stationär umgestiegen bin, ist der dünne Spulenkern. Die Mono-Schnüre, die ich drauf hatte, waren nach wenigen Malen Angeln allzu sehr mit kleinen Memory-Ringen verkringelt...

Im Drill macht ´ne kleine Multi allerdings deutlich mehr Spaß als eine Stationäre.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## jole (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

also 

ich fische mit der mörrum sx 1601 c 







kurz nen paar daten 
übersetzung 6,3 : 1
schnurreinzug 59 cm 
120 m 0,35 bei geflohtener um einiges mehr wenn man mit 0,15 oder 0,20 fischt 







die goldene dicke schraube da stellst du das fliehgewicht ein :q :q #6 
ich schmeise mit dieser rolle zielgenau und sehr weit 

das heist mit nem salty 18 gramm ca . 30- 50 m weit 

memorie efekt bei der schnurr hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht benutze einfache fireline 0,15 oder 0,20

nur wie gesagt es ist reine übungsache und du hast immer noch deinen daumen mit sem du jederzeit bremsen kannst #6 

das alles  immer gut läuft mus sie gepflegt werden wie jede andere rolle auch 

grüsse vom kalten bodensee
jole


----------



## Torsk (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



> die goldene dicke schraube da stellst du das fliehgewicht ein


Ich glaube da irrst du dich. Mit der Schraube drückst du nur auf die Achse (sog.Reibungsbremse).


----------



## AndreL (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Stimmt, ist die Schleif/Reibungsbremse.
Die Fliehkraftbremse läßt sich nur bei sehr wenigen Multirollen einstellen wie etwa bei der Abu EON, da kannst du durch verschieben eines Kunstatoffkranzes unter einer Seitenschale verstellen wie viele Fliehkraftgewichte die Spule abbremsen. Bei allen herkömmlichen Multirollen (vorausgesetzt sie besitzen eine Fliehkraftbremse) kann man nur die Fliehkraftgewichte in der Größe variieren um so die Bremswirkung zu verändern. Dazu ist noch anzumerken das die Fliehkraftbremsen bei der herkömmlichen Bauweise mit der Zeit immer weniger bremsen, da sich die Gewichte abnutzen.

P.S. mit der Schleifbremse stellst du die Rolle auf das Gewicht des Köders ein.



			
				Torsk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da irrst du dich. Mit der Schraube drückst du nur auf die Achse (sog.Reibungsbremse).


----------



## ollidi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ich gewöhne mir das Fischen mit der Multi auch gerade an. Bisher bin ich so weit, dass ich alle Bremsen wie Fliehkraft und Reibungsbremse voll aufdrehe und den Spulenablauf über den Daumen reguliere. 
Das klappt mitlerweile sehr gut. Spökets, Wobbler, Blinker, u.s.w. fliegen bei mir schon recht weit und vor allem zielgenauer als mit einer Stationären.


----------



## jole (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

ok jungs 

vieleicht ist es die Reibungsbremse oder Schleifbremse;+ 

ich stell mit ihr ein wie schwer der köder is und werf dann damit ;+ 

ich bin zufreiden und werfe damit 
und fang fische damit  

ok einigen wir und darauf #6


----------



## Mefotom (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo Leute,

probiert es doch mal mit ner Multi mit Magnetbremse z. B. von ABU.
Sind jetzt wieder neue auf dem Markt
Siehe Klick hier.

Grüsse Thomas#h


----------



## ollidi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ich habe die Quantum Baitcaster mit Magnetbremse. Wenn man die nutzt, lässt die sich absolut feinst einstellen.


----------



## Ralf-H (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Mefotom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> probiert es doch mal mit ner Multi mit Magnetbremse z. B. von ABU.
> Sind jetzt wieder neue auf dem Markt
> ...


 
Moin,
ich habe seit über einem Jahr die 5600D5 (siehe oben, neu in D). Die wirft sich echt phantastisch und fast narrensicher durch die fein einstellbare Magnetbremse. Ich habe allerdings die Schnurführung ausgebaut und eine Kurbel von der 6500SportsMag montiert, ich mag die kleinen Doppelkurbeln nicht. Ich kann das Teil nur empfehlen, ich komm damit weiter als mit ner Stationären.
Ein Kommentar zu der Rändelschraube: das ist keine Bremse, das ist eine Achsquetsche. Die ist nur dazu da, das seitliche Spulenspiel einzustellen. Wenn man diese Schraube zu fest anzieht, kann man leicht die Achse und die Lager schrotten. Also nur soweit zuschrauben, daß sich die Spule nur noch minimal seitlich bewegen läßt, aber nicht als "Köderbremse" mißbrauchen !!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				jole schrieb:
			
		

> also
> 
> ich fische mit der mörrum sx 1601 c
> 
> ...


 
also genau das ist doch das problem: ich schmeiß den salty mit 4000er stationär 75m weit und da sind dann schon oft unterschiede zur multi von 30m#d 
aber respekt zur wurfleistung!!! 50m mit 18gramm nich schlecht#6


----------



## jole (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> also genau das ist doch das problem: ich schmeiß den salty mit 4000er stationär 75m |kopfkrat


|kopfkrat 

weiter bedeutet nicht mehr |rolleyes fisch

cao jole


----------



## AndreL (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo lieber Ralf,
zu deinem Kommentar bezüglich der Schleifbremse (Mechanical Brake) das ist schlichtweg falsch. Um lange Diskussionen darüber zu ersparen hänge ich mal einen Scan aus einer ABU Ambassadeur Bedienungsanleitung an .




			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kommentar zu der Rändelschraube: das ist keine Bremse, das ist eine Achsquetsche. Die ist nur dazu da, das seitliche Spulenspiel einzustellen. Wenn man diese Schraube zu fest anzieht, kann man leicht die Achse und die Lager schrotten. Also nur soweit zuschrauben, daß sich die Spule nur noch minimal seitlich bewegen läßt, aber nicht als "Köderbremse" mißbrauchen !!!
> Gruß
> Ralf


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				jole schrieb:
			
		

> .....ich schmeise mit dieser rolle zielgenau und sehr weit
> 
> das heist mit nem salty 18 gramm ca . 30- 50 m weit


 
Nichts für ungut, ich selbst habe noch nie mit einer Multi geworfen, aber das ist weit ?
Wenn das Standart ist, dan verzichte ich gerne!
Mit meiner 3000er Stationär, 0,12er Fireline und ´nem 16g. (!) Hansen Flash wefe ich im Schnitt über 75 Meter ! Bei Rückenwind habe ich schon 110 Meter damit geworfen (bis ins unterfütterte Mono).

Also, klärt mich mal auf. Sind die 30 - 50 Meter Standardweite ?


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				jole schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat
> 
> weiter bedeutet nicht mehr |rolleyes fisch
> 
> cao jole


´

hmm also ich bin kein freund von leuten die ihr angelgerät nur auf weite abstimmen! aber ich muss sagen, dass 30m unterschied schon fangentscheidend sein können! ich versuche mein gerät so auszulegen, dass ich drillspaß und wurfweite habe#6 
LG
Jonas


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> hmm also ich bin kein freund von leuten die ihr angelgerät nur auf weite abstimmen! aber ich muss sagen, dass 30m unterschied schon fangentscheidend sein können! ich versuche mein gerät so auszulegen, dass ich drillspaß und wurfweite habe#6
> LG
> Jonas


|good:


----------



## jole (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lieber Ralf,
> zu deinem Kommentar bezüglich der Schleifbremse (Mechanical Brake) das ist schlichtweg falsch. Um lange Diskussionen darüber zu ersparen hänge ich mal einen Scan aus einer ABU Ambassadeur Bedienungsanleitung an .


 

danke @ AndreL für die anleitung

damit es nicht heist ich bin nen klugscheiser !!!!!!!!!!;+ 

zu der weite 30 m vieleicht ist das nicht weit genug in einigen fällen geb ich euch recht |kopfkrat 
ich muss aber auch sagen das ich nicht gemessen habe wie weit ich werfe ich werd es mal demnächst auf nem fussbalplatz ausprobiern und lass es euch wissen #6 
fische hab ich trozdem gefangen |supergri


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> |good:


 
THX!

ich bin jetzt bei ner 4000er technium mgs angekommen zusammen mit ner speedmaster(3m, 10-30gr).
somit lässt sich fein und gleichzeitig effektiv fischen!
ich werfe so im durchschnitt 80m und trotzdem habe ich auch bei fischen von 45cm ne menge spaß:m


----------



## Torsk (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Auch wenn es sich größenwahnsinig anhört, die ABU-Anleitung ist schlichtweg falsch. Es ist genau so,wie es Ralf-H sagt, diese Schraube gehört auf, und zwar soweit,das die Spule gerad nicht klappert. Ansonsten gibt es kaputte Lager. Und wer die mech.Bremse so einstellt und dann mit einem leichten Köder 50m weit wirft, verdient meinen tiefsten Respekt. Diese Schraube ist objektiv betrachtet fürs werfen relativ nutzlos.
Und auch wenn die Industrie uns was anderes glauben machen will, eine Mag-oder noch so tolle Fliehkraftbremse sind nur Hilfsmittel und entbinden nicht,einen sauberen Wurfstil zu erlernen.


----------



## jole (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Torsk schrieb:
			
		

> .........................mit einem leichten Köder 50m weit wirft, verdient meinen tiefsten Respekt. .............. .


 



|good:


----------



## Torsk (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Du hast beim Zitieren nen wichtigen Teilsatz weggelassen...


----------



## jole (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

#c 



:q 

CAO JOLE


----------



## AndreL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

@Torsk,
sorry, aber die Aussage ist wirklich dummes Zeug! Die Anleitung beschreibt genau die Funktion dieser Bremse und ist auch 100% korrekt, wozu sollte man ansonsten eine Einstellung eines Spulenspiels einbauen, das sich auch exakt ohne Einstellschraube so fixieren ließe das sich die Spule "gerade eben" nicht mehr lose auf der horizontalen Achse bewegt wird!!!!???? Das jeder der länger mit Multirolle fischt die Funktion dieser Bremse mit dem Daumen beim Wurf übernimmt um demzufolge weitere Würfe zu erreichen ist eine ganz andere Sache und ändert NICHTS daran das es nunmal eine Mechanische Bremse IST, mit welcher man die Rolle auf das Ködergewicht einstellt/einstellen kann! Und wenn diese Bremse ihrem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend eingesetzt wird, zerstörst du auch kein Lager! Klar wenn man versucht die Mechanische Bremse einer Multirolle die für Wurfgewichte bis 50g ausgelegt ist auf 150 einzustellen, dann geht auch was kaputt..................


----------



## Ralf-H (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> @Torsk,
> sorry, aber die Aussage ist wirklich dummes Zeug! Die Anleitung beschreibt genau die Funktion dieser Bremse und ist auch 100% korrekt, wozu sollte man ansonsten eine Einstellung eines Spulenspiels einbauen, das sich auch exakt ohne Einstellschraube so fixieren ließe das sich die Spule "gerade eben" nicht mehr lose auf der horizontalen Achse bewegt wird!!!!???? Das jeder der länger mit Multirolle fischt die Funktion dieser Bremse mit dem Daumen beim Wurf übernimmt um demzufolge weitere Würfe zu erreichen ist eine ganz andere Sache und ändert NICHTS daran das es nunmal eine Mechanische Bremse IST, mit welcher man die Rolle auf das Ködergewicht einstellt/einstellen kann! Und wenn diese Bremse ihrem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend eingesetzt wird, zerstörst du auch kein Lager! Klar wenn man versucht die Mechanische Bremse einer Multirolle die für Wurfgewichte bis 50g ausgelegt ist auf 150 einzustellen, dann geht auch was kaputt..................


 
Moin,
ich steh´zu Torsk´s und meiner Aussage. Es ist und bleibt eine Achsquetsche, wenn man die als Bremse mißbraucht. Klar muß man das Spulenspiel von Zeit zu Zeit nachstellen, da es sich temperaturbedingt verändern kann. 
Du schreibst es ja selbst (_wenn man versucht die Mechanische Bremse einer Multirolle die für Wurfgewichte bis 50g ausgelegt ist auf 150 einzustellen, dann geht auch was kaputt_), daß das nur bedingt funktionieren soll. Versuch mal nach der ABU-Anleitung, die Rolle auf einen 100g-Pilker einzustellen, zumindest hast Du beim ersten´Versuch schon die Schraubeninnereien (Messingfeder) geschrottet. Wer sagt denn, daß die ABU 5000er und 6000er nur bis 50g zugelassen sind, obwohl die "Achsbremse" schon hiermit überfordert wäre. Was glaubst Du, wie lange so eine mechanische Schleifbremse (die kleine Messingblattfeder in der Rändelschraube) halten soll bei 20.000U/min und vielen hundert Würfen im Jahr, wenn man die festknallt?
Diese vermeintliche "Schleifbremse" gibt es bei fast allen Multirollen und wird nur zur Achsspieleinstellung empfohlen, nur ABU schreibt seit Jahrzehnten diesen Unsinn in die Gebrauchsanweisungen. Aber macht doch was Ihr wollt. Ich stelle damit nur das Achsenspiel ein und verlasse mich ansonsten auf die Zentrifugal- und/oder Magnetbremse und vor allem auf meinen Daumen. Ich werde sicherlich sehr lange Freude an meinen Multis haben.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tüdel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Leute, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit ...
Fliehkraftbremse
Quetschbremse
Magnetbremse
Was denn nun???

Die Multis, die ich bisher benutzt habe, hatten allesamt lediglich die hier als Quetschbremse bezeichnete Kappe, welche die Spulenachse staucht.
Bei großen ABU Multis gibt es häufig 2 dieser Muttern, die ich dann u.a. benutze, um die Schnurverlegung sauber zu regulieren.
Aber bei den Modellen, die ich zum werfen benutze reguliere ich darüber auch die Kraft, die erforderlich ist, um bei 'geöffneter Rolle' Schnur abzuziehen - wie denn sonst?
Eine meiner BC Rollen ist so leicht gelagert, dass die spule sich dreht wenn man draufpustet - die muß gebremst werden, sonst ist schon der erste Zug an der Schnur final.

Hat vielleicht jemand Fotos die das ganze Bremsdurcheinander erklären???

Danke Tüdel


----------



## Ralf-H (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit ...
> Fliehkraftbremse
> Quetschbremse
> Magnetbremse
> ...


 
Moin Tüdel,
also dann will ich mal versuchen, das ganze zu erklären:

1) Fliehkraftbremse:
Auf der Spulenachse ist eine Art Draht- oder Kunststoffstern befestigt. Dieser Stern kann 2-, 3-, 4- oder 6-armig sein. Auf diesen Armen befinden sich kleine Gewichte, die sich lose darauf bewegen können. Das ganze steckt in einer Art Bremstrommel (wie bei alten Autos). Wird die Spule gedreht, bewegen sich die kleinen Gewichte aufgrund der Fliehkraft nach außen und schleifen an der Bremstrommel. Je schneller die Spule gedreht wird, umso größer die Fliehkraft, die auf die kleinen Gewichte wirkt, also drängen sie stärker nach außen und bremsen umso stärker. Die Wirkung dieser Bremse läßt sich verstellen, indem man je zwei gegenüberliegende Gewichte entfernt oder zusätzlich einbaut. Auch gibt es unterschiedliche Gewichte zu den verschiedenen Rollen. Diese Bremse hat den größten Einfluß am Anfang des Wurfs.

2) Quetschbremse:
ist keine Bremse, dient nur dazu, das Spulenspiel einzustellen (s.o.)

3) Magnetbremse:
diese Magnetbremse macht sich ein physikalisches Phänomen zunutze, das man Eddi-Strom nennt. Dieser Eddi-Strom entsteht, wenn ein metallischer Gegenstand ein Magnetfeld passiert und verursacht seinerseits wiederum ein Magnetfeld. Bei dem metallischen Gegenstand muß es sich nicht um ein magnetisierbares Metall handeln, muß nur leitfähig sein (also kein Kunststoff).
In der Rolle funktioniert das folgendermaßen: 
Man befestigt am Rollenrahmen ein oder mehrere Magneten, am besten die sehr starken sogenannten Seltenerdenmagnete, die gewöhnlich aus den Stoffen Neodymium, Eisen und Bor gesintert sind. Diese Magneten sollten möglichst dicht an die Spule (Metall !!!) heranreichen und möglichst weit außen platziert sein. Wird die Spule gedreht, entsteht dieser sogenannte Eddi-Strom auf der Spule, der wiederum ein bremsendes Magnetfeld erzeugt. Je schneller die Spule dreht, umso stärker der Eddi-Strom und damit das Magnetfeld und der Bremseffekt.
Dieser Effekt nimmt mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung zwischen Spule und Magnet ab. Bei einigen modernen Rollen ist daher der Abstand von außen durch Hebel oder Schrauben einstellbar. Auch kann man Anzahl und Größer der Magneten variieren, um die Rolle den Ansprüchen anzupassen.
Auch diese Bremse hat den größten Effekt am Anfang des Wurfs, hilft aber auch am Ende. Könner verstellen diese Bremse während des Wurfs für optimale Weiten.

4) Öl:
auch die Viskosität der Lageröle hat einen dramatischen Einfluß auf die Wurfeigenschaften. Als Anfänger sollte man nicht das dünnflüssigste Öl verwenden, verursacht nur Frust.

5) Daumen:
die wichtigste Bremse ist immer noch der gut trainierte sensible Daumen, vor allem am Ende des Wurfs.

6) Wurfstil:
üben, üben, üben - dann klappt´s auch mit sehr leicht laufenden Rollen (ohne Achsquetsche) - kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Noch Fragen?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## havkat (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Der Torsk bringts auf den Punkt.

Auspacken und 70m weit werfen is nich, als Newbie.

Weit hinlangen kann man mit ´ner Multi schon. Alle Weiten-Weltrekorde wurden mit Multis aufgestellt.
Nur..... die Profis benutzen fast ausschließlich den Daumen. 
Die Rollen sind getunt und wattweißich.

Für Spinnfischen im Fluss auf Lachs und große Mefos ist die Multi ´ne glatte 1, was Köderführung und Wurfgenauigkeit anbelangt. Besonders das Führen von Wobblern gegen die Strömung, also die kurzen "Schwimmbewegungen" mit Pausen eines kleinen Fisches, klappt wunderbar.

Anne Küste ziehe ich, mittlerweile, die Staionäre klar vor.
Köderwechsel (Gewicht/Form) kratzt eine Stationäre nicht, eine Multi schon.

Komplett anderes Wurf/Flugverhalten bedeutet komplett anderes Verhalten der Multi, bzw bedarf einer Veränderung der "Rollen - Konfiguration".

Es sein denn man beherrscht die Sache wirklich und absolut im Schlaf.
Sonst ist Stress - also Perücken in Basketballgröße - vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Ralf-H (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Torsk bringts auf den Punkt.
> 
> Auspacken und 70m weit werfen is nich, als Newbie.
> 
> ...


 
Dito.
Aber ein Köderwechsel macht mit einer (von außen) einstellbaren Magnetbremse überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich benutze WGs zwischen 20g und 200g mit der 6500SportsMag oder Penn 525MagT und WGs von 10g bis 100g mit der 5600D5. Die Einstellung dauert genau eine Sekunde, ist aber auch ein wenig Erfahrungssache. Nach der Umstellung evtl. zwei/drei Würfe mit Halbgas - nachjustieren, danach Vollgas.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pattex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ich bleib bei meiner Stationärrolle, damit werfe ich bestimmt weiter als wenn ich nu mit einer Multi anfange.
Außerdem habe ich meine Stella noch nich lange und muss sie noch nich wieder austauschen.


Aber trotz dem nochmal ne Frage.
Braucht man für ne Multi ne extra Rute oder geht dat mit ganz normalen Ruten, die ich auch mit der Stationär verwende?


----------



## Ralf-H (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleib bei meiner Stationärrolle, damit werfe ich bestimmt weiter als wenn ich nu mit einer Multi anfange.
> Außerdem habe ich meine Stella noch nich lange und muss sie noch nich wieder austauschen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
die Ringe der Rute sollten möglichst eng verteilt sein, weil Du die Multi ja oben auf dem Blank fischst und vermieden werden soll, daß die Schnur auf dem Blank scheuert (wenn sie krumm ist). Ansonsten ist ein Triggergriff von Vorteil, muß aber nicht sein.
Was die Wurfweite angeht, wirst Du am Anfang sicher viel üben müssen (macht aber Spaß). Wenn Du es aber erstmal raus hast, wirst Du mindestens so weit werfen wie mit ner Stationären. Ich habe seit zwei Jahren keine Stationärrolle mehr angefaßt.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

@ Ralf-H

Vielen Dank für so eine detaillierte Auflistung der Bremsen und Funktionen! 
Da hab ich auch wieder was dazu gelernt. |good: 

Lustigerweise wird einem von den meisten Angelgerätehändlern auch immer geraten, die "Achsquetsche" entsprechend der Abu-Gebrauchsanweisung auf das Ködergewicht einzustellen, z.B. auch bei den Shimano-Rollen. Holger (Gerätefetischist) hat die negativen Auswirkungen des Mißbrauchs der "Achsquetsche" auf die Rollenmechanik auch bereits einmal angesprochen, Du bestätigst seine Ausführungen ja ebenfalls.


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Gehen wird es auch mit einer normalen Rute.
Bevorzugt werden aber Ruten mit Revolvergriff:







Bild wurde ABUGarcia erstellt.

Zusätzlich habe diese Ruten die Ringe meist eng am Blank und werden mit nach oben stehenden Ringen gefischt.

Gernot#h


----------



## AndreL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ralf,
nur weil du (und ich übrigens auch) diese Bremse nicht benutzt, ist es aber trotzdem so das das es nunmal eine Bremse ist, und nicht nur Abu schreibt das in die Anleitungen. 
Sicher habt ihr Recht, das man sofern man die Mechanische Bremse benutzt nicht die maximale Wurfweite erreicht die möglich ist, darum ging es ja auch überhaupt nicht.
Zum Beispiel mit der Überbelastung durch Wurfgewichte wofür die Rolle nicht ausgelegt ist, habe ich mich irgendwo auf eine 5000er oder 6000er ABU bezogen?? Ich glaube nicht! Es war ein Beispiel, aber nur mal am Rande, in der Schwedischen Originalausgabe des ABU Katalogs sind die Ruten und Rollen IMMERNOCH wie schon von Anfang an in Klassen eingeteilt, welche besagen für welche Fischerei die Sachen gedacht sind. Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere ist die 5000er Serie in der Kategorie 2 eingeordnet, welche leichtes bis mittleres fischen abdeckt. Sollte das zutreffen (werde mir den Katalog mal zuschicken lassen) währe das Beispiel zufällig sogar recht zutreffend gewesen. Als ich vor 21 Jahren meine erste Multirolle in Schweden von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekam habe ich natürlich auch (wie ich jetzt erfahren habe) völlig fälschlich angenommen das die Beschreibung der Rolle richtig ist und auch das der Verkäufer und mein Onkel damals recht hatten was die Funktion dieser Bremse anging und ich habe sie BENUTZT, so wie beschrieben. Das ganze ging solange bis ich das fischen mit der Multirolle "halbwegs" beherschte und dazu überging meinen Daumen statt der Mechanischen Bremse zu benutzen. Diese 4 Jahre intensiven Einsatz hat die Bremse erstaunlicherweise unbeschadet überlebt.... Ich habe die Rolle vor 3 Jahren an einen Jungangler verschenkt, welcher leider den selben Fehler wie ich gemacht hat und auch die Bremse benutzt. Komischerweise auch ohne Schaden..... 
Naja zum Glück habe ich ja inzwischen Leute kennengelernt, die deutlich besser wissen  als die Hersteller, wozu sie welche Teile in ihren Rollen verbaut haben, dafür bin ich sehr dankbar.

P.S. ich benutze die Handbremse in meinem Auto nicht, deshalb ist es ja auch keine Handbremse sondern ein Hinterredblockierteil, das man keinesfalls als Handbremse mißbrauchen darf......


----------



## Pattex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Also ich habe mit meiner Stella und der Lesath viel Spass beim Drill, dafür brauch ich nicht eine Multi und wenn ich auch noch eine Rute für die Multi brauche, dann lass ich das lieber.
Und vor allem würde mich das hin und her stellen der Bremse bei der Multi stören, wenn man den Köder wechselt.

Aber danke für die Antworten.


----------



## heinzrch (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

die "Achsquetsche" ist in Maßen schon als Bremse zu gebrauchen und auch konstruktiv so vorgesehen. Wenn man das Teil demontiert und genau ansieht, kann man feststellen, das das Bremswiderlager (in der Stellschraube) auf einen geschliffenen Kegel (Achsstummel) greift, und damit klar als "Schleifbremse" ausgelegt ist. Wie lange sowas dann auch bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch hält und ob die Konstruktion unter mechanischen Gesichtspunkten sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt....


----------



## Tüdel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

@ Ralf-H:

Vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Erläuterungen.
Und ich dachte, ich versteh' was von Multirollen ... naja, ich kann sie immerhin zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen und ja, sie funktionieren danach noch.
Ich verstehe es also richtig, dass die Fliehkraftbremse (jene ominösen Plastiknupsies) eine take it or leave it Veranstaltung sind...?

Nochmals Dank Tüdel


----------



## Broder (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Wie soll man die Fliekraftbremse als Bremse misbrauchen |kopfkrat die hat ja garnicht die Funktion einer Bremse, sondern wirk nur wenn ich auslöse und solange ausgelöst ist - mit Bremsen hat das nix zu tun 

sobald ich einkurbel schnappt die Rücklaufsperre ein und ich kann nur über die bei ner Multi recht weichen Bremse verfügen - #h 

wäre gut wenn hier jemand postet der auch ne Multi fischt ;-)

@Pattex Ne andere Rute brauchst nicht - Ich drehe die Rute um - noch ein Vorteil die Schnur schneidet nicht in Finger bei Multi. 

Ich werfe allerdings auchnicht weiter mit der Multi ( Liegt an den Fliehkarftgewichten - die nehmen die Weitenfans schonmal raus um die Rolle zu tunen - dann ist aber exteme Perückengefahr angesagt denk ich mal! 

-allerdings reichts mit der Wurfweite bei mir für mich ist ok


----------



## Pattex (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Also Probleme hab ich niccht mit meiner Stella.
Ich habe mir bloß mal überlegt wie es wäre mit ner Multi auf Mefo zu fischen
und ob es Vorteile gibt bei ner Multi.
Aber nach so viel hin und her mit den Bremsen der Multi bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Stella wo ich keine Probleme mit der feinen Bremse habe.
Und habe bestimmt auch so viel Spass mit ihr, wie mancher von euch mit ner Multi.


----------



## Mefotom (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo an alle Poster,

ich fische meine Multi´s schon mehr als 15 Jahre, bisher hat das auch ganz gut geklappt (bis auf die ersten Versuche, da sollte man möglichst nur sehr billige Schnur verwenden, da man viel braucht).
Heute brauche ich 1 mal im Jahr neue, aber nur weil die alte abgefischt ist.
Mit ner Multi und nem Spöki 18 gr. werfe ich bestimmt auch an die 60-70 m.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> @Pattex Ne andere Rute brauchst nicht - Ich drehe die Rute um - noch ein Vorteil die Schnur schneidet nicht in Finger bei Multi.




Moin,

also in der Regel brauchst Du schon ne andere Rute - weil naemlich Ruten fuer Multis ne komplett andere Beringung aufweisen. Und beim Wurf kann man die Rute nicht umdrehen.
Auch die Vorgehensweise die Rute umzudrehen und dann mit der Multi haengend zu fischen ist m.M. nach sehr ungewoehnlich - habe das noch nie gesehen. Mag ja funktionieren - aber ideal scheint mir das persoenlich nicht zu sein - obwohl klar, wenn man sich dran gewoehnt hat geht das vermutlich auch. Allerdings kannst Du die Rute dabei dann doch garnicht vernuenftig festhalten? Wie fasst Du die Rute denn an - oberhalb der Rolle??

Es gibt aber auch kombiberingte Ruten, wie z.B. meine gute alte Sportex Easy Cast. Mit der fische ich auch ab und an mal auf Mefo (mit Multi) denn eigentlich gibt es kaum ein besseres angeln fuer die Multi als das Mefo angeln mit Blinker/Wobbler (relativ hohe Gewichte, relativ wenig Windwiderstand und daher sehr gleichmaessiger Schnurablauf von der Multi - das sieht bei nem grossen Twister schon ganz anders aus). 
Einfacher ist und bleibt es aber mit der Stationaeren insbesondere nachts bei Seitenwind...    

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

also einfach umdrehen halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.

Die Ringe sind für den Vorschwung doch dem Overlap angepasst. Der wäre dann ja auf der falschen Seite#c


----------



## KHof (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> also einfach umdrehen halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.
> 
> Die Ringe sind für den Vorschwung doch dem Overlap angepasst. Der wäre dann ja auf der falschen Seite#c


 
...und bei dem Versuch dann mit dem Daumen den Wurf zu bremsen wär ich gerne dabei!
Klaus


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Für Spinnfischen im Fluss auf Lachs und große Mefos ist die Multi ´ne glatte 1, was Köderführung und Wurfgenauigkeit anbelangt. Besonders das Führen von Wobblern gegen die Strömung, also die kurzen "Schwimmbewegungen" mit Pausen eines kleinen Fisches, klappt wunderbar.



Geb ich Havkat 100 Pro Recht (geht ja sowieso nich anders :m ) - ich fische die 6501er beim Spinfliegenfischen an der Mörrum, gepaart mit KEV Spin 4 von Sportex. Angebunden ca. 3,00m Vorfach an lächerlichen 15gr Stabblei am Dreiweg-Wirbel. Trotzdem reicht die Rolle mit einer Wurfdistanz von maximal 30 Meter locker, damit die Fliege an´s andere Ufer gelangt, rumpendelt UND dickste Lachse an meine Füße drillt!

Aber auch ich nehme an der Kyste halt lieber die Stationäre - wenngleich der Drill per Multi andere Dimensionen in Sachen Feeling gibt.


----------



## Broder (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bei dem Versuch dann mit dem Daumen den Wurf zu bremsen wär ich gerne dabei!
> Klaus


Ich dreh die Rute um damit ich mit links kurbeln kann ansonsten wird die Ambassadeur 6000 einfach an die jeweilige Spinnrute montiert wie jede andere Rolle auch |wavey:


----------



## BeeJay (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Magnetbremse:
> diese Magnetbremse macht sich ein physikalisches Phänomen zunutze, das man *Eddi-Strom* nennt. Dieser Eddi-Strom entsteht, wenn ein metallischer Gegenstand ein Magnetfeld passiert und verursacht seinerseits wiederum ein Magnetfeld. Bei dem metallischen Gegenstand muß es sich nicht um ein magnetisierbares Metall handeln, muß nur leitfähig sein (also kein Kunststoff).
> In der Rolle funktioniert das folgendermaßen:
> Man befestigt am Rollenrahmen ein oder mehrere Magneten, am besten die sehr starken sogenannten Seltenerdenmagnete, die gewöhnlich aus den Stoffen Neodymium, Eisen und Bor gesintert sind. Diese Magneten sollten möglichst dicht an die Spule (Metall !!!) heranreichen und möglichst weit außen platziert sein. Wird die Spule gedreht, entsteht dieser sogenannte *Eddi-Strom* auf der Spule, der wiederum ein bremsendes Magnetfeld erzeugt. Je schneller die Spule dreht, umso stärker der *Eddi-Strom* und damit das Magnetfeld und der Bremseffekt.
> ...





			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?


Nee, aber eine Anmerkung (da ist was durcheinander geraten).

Grundsätzlich stimmt die Erklärung der Magnetbremse, aber der Strom nennt sich *Wirbelstrom*, da das Magnetfeld einen kreisförmigen, Stromfluss (oft auch als "Stromwirbel" bezeichnet) im Metallblech verursacht, dessen Magnetfeld dem erzeugenden Ursprungsfeld entegengesetzt ist und daher den sich bewegenden Rotor bremst.

Allerdings rührt der Name "Eddy" aus dem Elektrotechnik-/oder Physikmärchen "Eddy-Wirbelstrom, der Vierpol".
Es gibt wirklich keinen "Eddi/y-Strom". :q :q :q
Sprecht mir bitte alle laut nach:

*Wirbelstrom* 
*Wirbelstrom* 
*Wirbelstrom* 
Nicht dass sich der Begriff "Eddi-Strom" hier festsetzt. 
TL,

BeeJay

/Edit: Hier ein passender Link: Wirbelstrom.




			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bremst man eine rotierende Scheibe durch ein statisches Magnetfeld (z.B. Permanentmagnet), so wird die Scheibe immer langsamer, kommt aber theoretisch nie zum Stillstand, die Wirbelstrombremse eignet sich daher nicht als Feststellbremse. Umgekehrt bietet dieser Effekt ein natürliches ABS.


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

...schöne erläuterung!!!
#6


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Ich hab mich nun entschieden.........
ich werde bei meiner Stationärrolle bleiben ( Stella )


----------



## Broder (8. März 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo Patex, was macht die Kunst ?
hast Du schon das Foto von Deiner großen Mefo ?

lg Broder


----------



## Onkel (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Multi auf Mefo*

Hallo erstmal: Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich so von der Seite in diesen Thread dränge! Ich war gerade auf der Suche nach Informationen zur richtigen Einstellung der Bremse meiner neu-erstandenen Multi ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite und bin dabei auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Zuerst: Ich habe mit Multirollen noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen sammeln können, wird im Urlaub nachgeholt!
In der Anleitung meiner Multi ist die Einstellung genauso abgebildet und beschrieben, wie in dem Auszug, der hier gepostet wurde. Auf die Magnetbremse der Rolle wird in der Anleitung gar nicht eingegangen, und der schwarze Schiebeschalter auf der Spulenoberkante wird als "Spulenalarm" bezeichnet. Dazu dient er bei meinem Modell aber definitiv nicht #d . Wozu braucht eine zuschaltbare Ratsche eine Skalierung von 0 bis 8 ? Die Erklärung von Ralf-H, dass Rändelschraube neben der Sternbremse zur Einstellung des Achsspiels dient, leuchtet mir ein. Ist der Schiebeschalter dann die Zentrifugalbremse? Er wirkt sich offenbar ebenfalls auf das Achsspiel aus. Wozu ist dann noch eine Magnetbremse nötig? Was wird wie, und in welcher Reihenfolge eingestellt? #c 
Ein etwas ratloser Onkel ...


----------

